# New labs - med adjustment needed?



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

I started on levothyroxine 8 weeks ago after being diagnosed with Hashimotos, doctor had me start on 50mcg and up to 100mcg after 4 weeks. I went in for my first round of blood work since diagnosis and the results are bit confusing to me. I have an appt. with my doctor next week, but want to know what to consider. I'm thinking it might be good to back down to 75 mcg. I am also working on switching doctors, but had hoped to get to a stabilized place with meds first.

TSH .17 normal range .5-3.7

T3 5.3 normal range 3.6-6.3

T4 22 normal range 12-22

Overall I am feeling good. Much better than I was before I started on meds.

I'm not showing signs of hyper, at least not that I notice. I have been losing a bit of weight lately, but I have been dieting and exercising aiming to lose weight and the loss has not been outside of expected weight loss (1-2lbs per week).

I am feeling a little anxious but not as much as I was when I was hypo and suffering from depression/anxiety.

When I was first diagnosed my TSH was jumping all over the place (from 5-8) over a few days, so not quite sure if this could be the result of a jumpy period.

What do you guys think?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would be surprised if, eventually, you don't experrience hyper symptoms based on that free t4 number.

You've been on the 100 for four weeks, is that right?

I do think going down to 75 might be a good idea. You could also alternate between 100 and 75.


----------



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, yes I've been on the 100 for 4 weeks, been on levo for 8 weeks total. I am not particularly trusting of my doc at the moment as he has gotten so much wrong along the way and I was surprised he upped my meds so quickly without bloodwork after calling my initial results borderline.

I don't have a follow up appointment until next week and I'm not sure if my pills are dividable, but I will monitor how I am feeling and if I start feeling crappy I will just shift back down to 75 and wait unitl the appointment.

I had really hoped to switch practices this week, but don't want to do so while I am still in the middle of this back and forth with meds. I think after this appointment though, I will switch.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The T4 and T3; are they Total 4 and Total 3 or are they FREE T4 and FREE T3?


----------



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

Andros said:


> The T4 and T3; are they Total 4 and Total 3 or are they FREE T4 and FREE T3?


They are both Free ---

I compared with my old results and while my TSH dove from 7.9-.17 and my FreeT4 jumped from 12-22, my FreeT3 remained relatively stable 5.2-5.4 So don't know if that means anything.

Also, as I have mentioned, I am really unhappy with my doctor and I even feel highly suspicious that I got the wrong prescription and he meant to prescribe 25mcg upped to 50 mcg and not 50-100mcg. He never actually told me what amount he thought I should take, he just said I should take one and then 2 pills, and the pharmacy gave me 50mcg pills. I was surprised and checked asked them to check if that was the prescription and they double checked. I will call the office tomorrow and double check that with them.


----------

